# Hand Sculpted pin



## REO (Nov 23, 2010)

I made a lil horsehead pin like 20 years ago. I decided to make one for me recently,

It turned out ok so I decided to donate my making a pin for someone to raise money on the CMHR thread.

I tried extra hard and I'm VERY pleased with it!

This is just me mixing colored clays and using my hands to make it by hand!

I wish I could mold it and make more LOL!

Whatcha think?

It's 2.75" tall. It's gorgeous in person!


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I absolutely love it!!!!!



I'd love to buy a buckskin one, come on now..think about it.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## REO (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks! The pic is dark, actually he's a light palomino!


----------



## Charley (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow Robin! I love it!


----------



## Miniv (Nov 24, 2010)

Now that is true talent, Robin! Wow.


----------



## uwharrie (Nov 24, 2010)

Very nice!

You can easily make a mold using the two part stuff that makes flexable molds. ( it is acutally a type of dental mold)

I used it when working in metal clay. It picks up the smallest details and because it is flexable easy to unmold the new peices.


----------



## minih (Nov 24, 2010)

That is beautiful Robin!!!!


----------



## little lady (Nov 24, 2010)

Stunning!!!






I sure hope you could figure a way to produce these on a regular basis.


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 24, 2010)

Thats *fabulous* Robin!


----------



## Tab (Nov 24, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2010)

That's beautiful!!!


----------



## sfmini (Nov 24, 2010)

That is gorgeous!!! I would also love to have one, actually two. One of our stallion and one of my gelding.

Hope you can figure out how to make them fast enough to make some money and pins for us!!!


----------



## REO (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you all so much!





This is only the 3rd one I've ever made and now I'm thinking of all the possibilities!

I've been thinking, molding would be nice but I like to make each one into it's own work of art. No two alike! Just like the horses themselves! But it still would be neat to make a mold for other things. I'll have to look into that! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 24, 2010)

Very NICE Robin! I see pin making in your future!!!!


----------



## CZP1 (Nov 24, 2010)

It is beautful! You are very talented!


----------



## ruffian (Nov 24, 2010)

And I get to own it! I am beyond thrilled with this, and can't wait to see it in person!

Thanks my friend - it's beautiful


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 25, 2010)

> molding would be nice but I like to make each one into it's own work of art. No two alike! Just like the horses themselves!


Even if you did use a mold, the painting the horse it's very own personal colour would make it unique, and it's own work of art...plus make it easier for you to make more of them. Hint-hint.....











Should you decide to make them, please PM me and let me know the cost...I would love one for myself, and they would make awesome gifts for special people. I am thinking Christmas 2011 already.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 25, 2010)

Robin you were holding back on us...you are very crafty!! That is beautiful work. You can also consider making hanging ornaments out of them as well.


----------



## REO (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a wall full of blue ribbons and Best Of Show rosettes for my arts & crafts





I enjoy doing stuff!

Thanks for all your nice comments!


----------



## Barbie (Nov 26, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful Robin!!!!

Barbie


----------



## Seashells (Nov 26, 2010)

It's very nice!


----------



## Connie Ballard (Nov 27, 2010)

YOU are so TALENTED...oh my gosh...I love it. You need to market your work!!!!


----------



## uwharrie (Nov 27, 2010)

You really should think about doing commissions! I for one would buy one (or several) in a heartbeat!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 1, 2010)

so many talented folks on this forum ............. awesome!


----------



## love_casper (Dec 1, 2010)

Soooo pretty!!

You should make a Nort one!

I agree I'd certainly get one if you started mass producing lol.


----------

